# RAINSHADOW 66 Med



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Rainshadow RX7 66M
New Alps Titanium Guides
TourStar Grip


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Sweeeet!


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice build.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice and clean!


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

Another nice build.

-hook


----------



## BudT (Mar 29, 2011)

Very slick, I always enjoy seeing your builds.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

2 thumbs up....very clean!


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

good lookin fishing rod.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Very cool rod and really cool pictures.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

What's the story on the Alps ti guides? Corrosion? Weight? Strength? vs micros? etc...


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

thanks


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Got the catalog. Thanks Silverfox.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Flawless, absolutely flawless, Bob!!!
Sending you a pm.


----------



## Tx Grizzly (Mar 3, 2006)

is that a cut down golf club grip? that is a sweet...


----------



## pats (Jul 20, 2013)

Great job one day I might be that good


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Tx Grizzly said:


> is that a cut down golf club grip? that is a sweet...


They are Touratar Rod grips made by the Winn golf grip co.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

As usual, great work.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## H Squared (Jul 24, 2013)

Is that a one piece hood on the reel seat or is it some adapter. Also which supplier could I look at to find it? Nice build I have a few sets of those grips and I bought some of the blue blanks that Lance had so I think you just gave me an idea where I could use the grip and blue blanks.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Its a lock ring from Batson


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

I belive it is a special order item, 25 at a time


----------

